# Suche Gilde für nen Neuanfang! Server erstmal egal



## Falke80 (26. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich will mal einen totalen Neuanfang bei WOW machen und suche auf diese Weise erstmal eine nette Gilde. Dadurch das es ein Neuanfang werden soll, ist der Server erstmal egal, allerdings reitzt mich irgendwie mal ein RP-PVE Server. PVP ist nicht so mein Ding. Was mit an der Gilde wichtig ist, ware ein netter Umgang miteinander ohne irgendwelche Kindereien und vor allem Rücksicht auf das Reallife, da es mir wichtiger als irgendein Game ist!

MfG

Edit: Bin mitlerweile auf dem Realm "Die silberne Hand" auf seiten der Allianz angefangen. Das ich eine nette Gilde suche ist aber weiterhin aktuell!


----------



## Lycidia (26. März 2008)

Och menno...muss es denn unbedingt RP-PVE sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst hätt ich jetzt mal unsere Gilde "Jolly Roger" auf Frostmourne angepriesen (ok - hab ich jetzt gerade gemacht *hüstel).

Wir sind soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wir alle haben auch noch ein Real Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du dich doch noch mit PvP anfreunden könntest - Lycidia, Lycida, Sturmhimmel, Carax oder Tuck kannst du gern ansprechen (wobei Lycidia gerade krampfhaft versucht ihr WoW neu zu installieren ^^)

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Falke80 (27. März 2008)

sorry, PvP ist aber wirklich nix für mich!


----------



## Falke80 (28. März 2008)

Ist denn keinne nette Gilde da, die sich für jemanden, der nen Neuanfang will, interessiert?


----------



## Palasami (28. März 2008)

Hey Falko, 

wenn du Lust, wir sind zwar nur auf einen normalen Server Lordaeron, dann komm zu uns!

Bündnis der Freundschaft klick hier drauf,

dann kommst du auf mein MyBuffed Profil und da ist auch ein Link zur unserem Forum.

Ciao Sami


----------



## Kornus (31. März 2008)

heyho falke,

kleine vorstellung.. wir sind eine fast noch "neue" gilde auf dem realm "der rat von dalaran"... pve-rp... sind alle ganz witzig drauf. zurzeit sind wir gute 20 member, in allen levelbereichen, 5 gehen stramm auf die 70 zu, es sind allerdings auch noch ein paar unter lvl 20 dabei... mit denen du später questen könntst, und wenn nicht ist bei uns keiner an bestimmte "on-zeiten" oder pflichten, wie auch gezwungenes gruppenspiel mit der gildegebunden... es kann jeder kommen und gehen wann er will wie es beliebt... eine hp (im profil) und einen ts server gibs schon... vll hast du ja lust mal vorbei zu schauen... wir suchen immer lustige und gesllige leute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Kornus

PS.: wir sind leichen, kühe und ne menge blondchen... sprich hordies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falke80 (1. April 2008)

Dnake für die Angebote, aber leider kommen die jetzt etwas zu spät. bin nämlich schon auf dem Realm "Die silberne Hand" auf seiten der Allianz angefangen. Allerdings bisher noch gildenlos!

MfG


----------



## Kornus (1. April 2008)

na dann wünsch ich dir da viel erfolg und spaß... ^^

grüzi Kornus


----------

